# Wallet vs money clip



## NFLC

I am in need of a new wallet or money clip and wanted some opinions. I like the Bosca money clip wallet and also interested in the M Clip money clip. Has anyone used the M Clip? What does everyone think of using a money clip?


----------



## Mike_Dowling

I've used one of these for the past ten years, it combines both worlds, first one made it 8 years this one is on 2 years. I think I got it for $45.00 for pretty reasonable.


----------



## Mediocre

I use a wallet because it is more practical IMHO


----------



## stndrdtime

I use front pocket wallets almost exclusively, so I'm always on the search for good ideas. I'm currently using two wallets in rotation. One is the Mitchell money clip wallet. They can be kinda pricey depending on the leather options, but they are very well built and should last many years. It's a good money clip/wallet compromise.

money clip wallets

I'm also using an Ainste Multiple wallet. Very compact design if you don't carry a lot of cards. I carry about six max, but if you carry more than that a traditional wallet is probably your best option.

Multiple wallet


----------



## Beefalope

I don't use a money clip because I'm not in the mafia and because my album hasn't dropped yet.


----------



## Kittysafe

Check out the Wallet ID from Bosca, it's beautiful, I've had mine and recommended it ever since. It has pockets, a silver money clip and has never failed me, not thick, but sturdy. check it out.

http://bosca.com/the-mens-store/mens-wallets/money-clip-wpocket.html


----------



## ffeelliixx

Both. Wallet for cards in back pocket. Money clip for cash in front pocket. 

sent from my Note 3


----------



## MusicPDX

I've used an M-Clip for years. Absolutely love it. Simple front pocket solution and takes the smallest possible space.


----------



## ChuckNorrisKicksAss

Mike_Dowling said:


> I've used one of these for the past ten years, it combines both worlds, first one made it 8 years this one is on 2 years. I think I got it for $45.00 for pretty reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 1325570


I use this one as well.


----------



## rightrower

Used to use a money clip. Now I carry wallet since i'm cashless person. 

Card is preferred.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## NFLC

.


----------



## bullshark

I've been using a money clip for years, current one is from those guys: Money Clips by Superior Titanium - Aerospace Titanium Money Clips (the slim)and a wallet in the back pocket. When traveling, the wallet only contain a card with a smiley face on it and a 5 dollar bill(for the pick-pocketer trouble), so it is used as a decoy.


----------



## Theta98

I prefer a nice leather wallet to a money clip, especially when money clips start to get worn out. I picked up a nice wallet at Fossil, and I previously had an MK wallet which was fashionable but a little thin.


----------



## Shane94116

Mike_Dowling said:


> I've used one of these for the past ten years, it combines both worlds, first one made it 8 years this one is on 2 years. I think I got it for $45.00 for pretty reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 1325570


I carried that money clip/wallet for several years. I thought for the price it was awesome. I will say if you are into fashion you might want to go with a LV or Faragamo wallet instead. That said my current wallet is a Coach and I love their durability.


----------



## Oyster Perpetual

wallet with plastic rear back pocket, clip in front pocket small bills on top


----------



## Damascus747

Beefalope said:


> I don't use a money clip because I'm not in the mafia and because my album hasn't dropped yet.


This


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Never carried wallet. 
Looks kinda geeky 
Money-clip wallet it's better but again me personally I always keep cash just folded together. Unless it's more cash, then I make a roll. 
My documents are in one of those wallet - clips. 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## sscully

I am 20+ years of the credit card money clips.










Amazon has a few options for them ( ASIN : B008CN5KR0 as a starting point ).

I am not sure where I got mine ( think Frontgate or Brookstone ? ) back in the early 90s.

You can play with the CC holder side to get it to hold 5 CC and an ins card ( those are usually a thinner plastic )

The money side can expand to hold more bills, and as it pairs down, I hold the bill / CC stop side and mash down with my fingers ( about where the numbers are on the one above ) to make it hold fewer bills.

I just fold the money in half, and press the fold into the clip ( above looks like a 1/3 fold of some kind )

mine is black, but it is chipped up from years of use and abuse, so the brass color is showing.
- Still works fine, and it is not for display so it is good with me.


----------



## shnjb

I have a bv magnetic money clip and a slim slp card holder.

I used to carry a thick wallet until one day I realized it is not the 1990s and baggy clothing is no longer in vogue (if ever).


----------



## supawabb

I have this one by Maxpedition. Not dressy at all, been used daily for 2 years and still looks new as the day it arrived, and the velcro shows zero signs of weakening.


----------



## N.Caffrey

I alternate between burberry and lv wallet but a friend has been using this recently,

Slim Leather Wallets | Thin and Front-pocket Wallet by TGT (Tight)


----------



## Skippy4000

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Never carried wallet.
> Looks kinda geeky
> Money-clip wallet it's better but again me personally I always keep cash just folded together. Unless it's more cash, then I make a roll.
> My documents are in one of those wallet - clips.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


A wallet looks geeky? Man, you really are over thinking the situation.


----------



## Monocrom

NFLC said:


> ...What does everyone think of using a money clip?


I prefer using a money-clip instead of a thick wallet. I can discretely pull out bills without advertising to everyone nearby that I have a thick wallet. If I ever get mugged, I can just give up the money without losing my credit cards and I.D. (Both a huge pain in the butt to get replaced. Especially the I.D.)

I carry a very slim credit card case in a separate pocket. Money-clip allows front-pocket carry. No need to worry about a pick-pocket. Many so-called self-defense experts advise carrying one's wallet in a front-pocket. But that's just unrealistic considering the thickness of the average wallet. Back-pocket is just more comfortable. While a wallet attached to a thick chain is fine for some men, for others it just gives off a very Blue-collar image. Fine for some. But far from sophisticated. (Sadly, as far as fashion trends go, no one thought to introduce a Men's high-end leather wallet attached to a stylish and thick gold chain as the way for an upscale gentleman to keep his wallet secure.) With a money-clip though, front-pocket carry becomes a real option.

I prefer thin, traditional, brass money-clips. They work well and look good. Can easily be polished up when they get a bit dull in appearance. I've seen thick money-clips with highly protruding lips. Never understood either. No need for them to be thick. A lip that protrudes too far will just eat your pocket-lining and jab you in the leg if the clip turns around in one's pants. Seen other materials used. Once again, makes no sense. Titanium for money-clips is trendy. But titanium, unlike brass, has no spring to it. Put too many bills in the clip, and it'll stay in that position. Meaning fewer bills will just fall out of it. With brass, the opening will slowly close up to a certain degree so you can use it when you have fewer bills to put in it. Seen clips made from carbon fiber. Once again, makes no sense. Seen over-designed clips that make pulling one's money out, far harder than it needs to be.

My money-clip is a simple brass one that cost me $2. Bought it at a 4th-rate stationary store in an odd location in the neighborhood where my former job used to be. No complaints whatsoever with the clip.


----------



## superhero

Very simple money clip that I got as a 1st year anniversary present. Sterling silver. Monogrammed. I'll never go back to a wallet.


----------



## njegos

money clip for the win. function over style, imo. 

mine can hold 5 or 6 cards, but i hold 4 (one of them is a bottle opener) on one side, and approximately 15 bills on the other side.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Both as long as you have aviator sunglasses to go with them... ;-) b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Volunteer

Perhaps I'm a minority, but I just carry a rather thick leather wallet in my back right pocket. My father carries one, his father carried one, his grandfather carried one, etc. I have always been partial to a wallet - a clip just seems troublesome for me.


----------



## Animated AL

I carry a wallet. I have a brown bi fold and a black tri fold. I don't see any reason to use a money clip. Honestly,I don't even see a reason to carry much cash. Doesn't everyone use a debit or credit card these days? The only time I need cash is when I go to the barbershop. Although the photo above with the watch and keys to the caddy is cool.....lol


----------



## shnjb

Volunteer said:


> Perhaps I'm a minority, but I just carry a rather thick leather wallet in my back right pocket. My father carries one, his father carried one, his grandfather carried one, etc. I have always been partial to a wallet - a clip just seems troublesome for me.


Ur not in minority.

Maybe I'm a rebel but my great great great great great grandfathers probably lived in a cave.
I don't like caves so I live in a house in the mountains instead.


----------



## Skippy4000

Animated AL said:


> I carry a wallet. I have a brown bi fold and a black tri fold. I don't see any reason to use a money clip. Honestly,I don't even see a reason to carry much cash. Doesn't everyone use a debit or credit card these days? The only time I need cash is when I go to the barbershop. Although the photo above with the watch and keys to the caddy is cool.....lol


I feel the exact same way. I didn't know there were people that ONLY used a money clip until this forum. I don't care for trifolds much. I use a bifold


----------



## Brewddha

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who has grappled with this. No lie - I now use a produce rubber band (from broccoli I believe). It's the thinnest, lightest, least-fussy wallet I've found yet. Ok, not so stylish, but I've gotten a lot more... ahem... compliments?? on it than any other wallet I've owned. Bottom line is that it's the most functional wallet I've ever owned, and the least intrusive. Plenty of "room" for cards, with bills folded on one side. I don't like the metal on money clips, and hate the feel of a thick wallet. This works great for me. 

As as I like to say, it's the thinnest, lightest wallet you can buy for the price of a head of broccoli, and it comes with a free head of broccoli. :-d


----------



## Volunteer

shnjb said:


> Ur not in minority.
> 
> Maybe I'm a rebel but my great great great great great grandfathers probably lived in a cave.
> I don't like caves so I live in a house in the mountains instead.


Touche (pardon the lack of the accent aigu). Though I hope that 5-7 generations hasn't spanned several thousand years.

Either way, it's what I grew up around and in all honesty I highly doubt I'll ever change my ways. I'll take a cheap leather bifold any day over a money clip. More than anything it's a matter of personal preference. One can argue that either is more functional or safer, still I think it's preference.


----------



## Skippy4000

Volunteer said:


> Touche (pardon the lack of the accent aigu). Though I hope that 5-7 generations hasn't spanned several thousand years.
> 
> Either way, it's what I grew up around and in all honesty I highly doubt I'll ever change my ways. I'll take a cheap leather bifold any day over a money clip. More than anything it's a matter of personal preference. One can argue that either is more functional or safer, still I think it's preference.


It is all about personal preference. I don't see a difference in functionality either way as long as your stuff doesn't get lost. There is a sense of a level of maturity (although only completely perceived) in my mind seeing a man pull out a proper brown/black leather wallet versus pulling a wod of bills out of his front pocket held together by either a thin piece of metal or a rubber band.


----------



## fatehbajwa

Wallet.............saddlebackleather.


----------



## R.Palace

fatehbajwa said:


> Wallet.............saddlebackleather.


*sigh* if only they made a tri-fold, I'd be all over that


----------



## O2AFAC67

Animated AL said:


> I carry a wallet. I have a brown bi fold and a black tri fold. I don't see any reason to use a money clip. Honestly,I don't even see a reason to carry much cash. Doesn't everyone use a debit or credit card these days? The only time I need cash is when I go to the barbershop. Although the photo above with the watch and keys to the caddy is cool.....lol


Hi, Al. Thanks!  Wanna see another watch with what the key starts?... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## Skippy4000

On a side note, I really liked the DTS when they still made it.


----------



## Animated AL

Nice Eldorado. I agree that the de Ville's from that time period are nice as well,Shepperd. I like the optional faux soft tops.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Animated AL said:


> Nice Eldorado. I agree that the de Ville's from that time period are nice as well,Shepperd. I like the optional faux soft tops.


Thanks, Al and Shep. My late wife owned a number of Deville's from that time period also and every one was white. I owned a black Eldorado before this one and agreed completely with my wife that hot Texas summers are made a good 20 to 30 degf hotter when entering a black car having been parked in the sun a few hours. o| I acquired this "Last Of The Mohicans" ;-) Eldorado from a collector early last year. It had always been my "grail" Caddy, the 50th anniversary limited edition "Collector Series" Eldorado, :-! Here is some info on the car... Collector's Edition And here is that same watch kitted differently resting on the NorthStar...



This post from a while back may be of interest to you as well... https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/ot-pilot-parking-issues-943334.html


Kind Regards,
Ron


----------



## Igorek

I have Saddleback small bifold wallet it is fantastic!



R.Palace said:


> *sigh* if only they made a tri-fold, I'd be all over that


They do have many wallets even the trifold...


----------



## shnjb

These are what I use.

Back pocket a bv money clip









front pocket a slp card holder 









It's a great combo that has worked out better for me than a traditional wallet because of the slim profile.

Like most others I have to carry keys and a phone in my pockets so I don't like having a larger wallet.


----------



## Monocrom

shnjb said:


> These are what I use.


Is that a magnetic money-clip?

I've got one of those made from Ostrich leather. Though hesitate to use it with any non anti-magnetic mechanical watches.


----------



## shnjb

yea it is. I've never thought about magnetism much because I usually don't have my left wrist that close to it.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Volunteer said:


> Perhaps I'm a minority, but I just carry a rather thick leather wallet in my back right pocket. My father carries one, his father carried one, his grandfather carried one, etc. I have always been partial to a wallet - a clip just seems troublesome for me.


A thick wallet in your back pocket is bad for your back, especially if you sit at a desk. Odds are your grandfather worked on his feet. I always carry a thin wallet/money clip in my front pocket.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volunteer

Mike_Dowling said:


> A thick wallet in your back pocket is bad for your back, especially if you sit at a desk. Odds are your grandfather worked on his feet. I always carry a thin wallet/money clip in my front pocket.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I've never been one for desk work. Currently Mechanical Engineering student and then joining the family business of automated packaging/tobacco processing - Though I sit quite a bit I've never had any problem. Where does it affect the back? I'm curious to know how harmful it is.


----------



## R.Palace

Igorek said:


> They do have many wallets even the trifold...


Negative. Only the long tri-fold which to me looks like a woman's wallet.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Shepperdw said:


> A wallet looks geeky? Man, you really are over thinking the situation.


No I'm not over thinking at all. 
It looks geeky to me personally when the man takes out his wallet and paying for something taking bill by bill out. 
I always have picture of a little boy scout in my head when I see that

This is my personal view and I'm not trying to offend anyone so please ....

Tx

Roberto


----------



## shnjb

Roberto Jaksic said:


> No I'm not over thinking at all.
> It looks geeky to me personally when the man takes out his wallet and paying for something taking bill by bill out.
> I always have picture of a little boy scout in my head when I see that
> 
> This is my personal view and I'm not trying to offend anyone so please ....
> 
> Tx
> 
> Roberto


I think a cheap wallet looks geeky more than the wallet itself.


----------



## O2AFAC67

I've been surprised at how long my "swag" wallet (shown earlier in this thread) like this "spare" has lasted, over ten years now and really no sign of wearing out. :think: :roll: I do like the "patina' it developed as it aged, however. |> Thought about giving this spare to my son-in-law but with my luck that would be right before I misplaced (lost) the first one so I think I'll keep it for now.. ;-) 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Monocrom

That's a nice-looking wallet. Nice to see Breitling puts some effort into their swag.


----------



## Skippy4000

Roberto Jaksic said:


> No I'm not over thinking at all.
> It looks geeky to me personally when the man takes out his wallet and paying for something taking bill by bill out.
> I always have picture of a little boy scout in my head when I see that
> 
> This is my personal view and I'm not trying to offend anyone so please ....
> 
> Tx
> 
> Roberto


There is other uses for a wallet than cash. You find a wallet geeky, I find not having a wallet child-like. It is only our opinion though. Nobody truly cares (I don't think)


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> There is other uses for a wallet than cash. You find a wallet geeky, I find not having a wallet child-like. It is only our opinion though. Nobody truly cares (I don't think)


No wallet does mean no one can pick your back-pocket. A very thin credit card case can be tossed into a front-pocket for carrying credit cards, I.D., business cards, etc.

Money clip can be tossed into a front-pocket too. With the way some dudes over-stuff their wallets, they're better off without one... Less back-sprain. ;-)


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> No wallet does mean no one can pick your back-pocket. A very thin credit card case can be tossed into a front-pocket for carrying credit cards, I.D., business cards, etc.
> 
> Money clip can be tossed into a front-pocket too. With the way some dudes over-stuff their wallets, they're better off without one... Less back-sprain. ;-)


Thick cell phone in other pocket. Balances it out


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> Thick cell phone in other pocket. Balances it out


Good gracious! Even I gave up my old-fashioned brick of a cellphone years ago.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

I use a wallet/money clip hybrid from TGT. The Stone 2.0. Leather pocket instead of a hard clip.

Cheap, reliable, thin, spacious. Gave two as Christmas gifts. 

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> Good gracious! Even I gave up my old-fashioned brick of a cellphone years ago.


Lol, it's the otterbox man. I try to keep receipts out of my wallet too. Now that can look tacky after a while.


----------



## shnjb

I hate cell phone cases. What's the point?
The thing is next to worthless after one year anyway whether it's in like new condition (400 bucks) vs slightly dinged (350)


----------



## Monocrom

shnjb said:


> I hate cell phone cases. What's the point?
> The thing is next to worthless after one year anyway whether it's in like new condition (400 bucks) vs slightly dinged (350)


If it's a well-made belt-case, it let's you hold onto your phone without taking up pocket space. Though yeah, I've never seen a modern-day Smartphone with a touch-screen worn on the belt. For older phones though a decent, cheap, aftermarket belt-case is definitely worth buying.


----------



## shnjb

Monocrom said:


> If it's a well-made belt-case, it let's you hold onto your phone without taking up pocket space. Though yeah, I've never seen a modern-day Smartphone with a touch-screen worn on the belt. For older phones though a decent, cheap, aftermarket belt-case is definitely worth buying.


Belt case is a special kind of sartorial sin.
It would be like wearing crocs while not being a medical professional.


----------



## Kittysafe

shnjb said:


> I hate cell phone cases. What's the point?
> The thing is next to worthless after one year anyway whether it's in like new condition (400 bucks) vs slightly dinged (350)


Most people don't trade in their phones every year, so they would rather not smash them accidentally, it's not about worth, but cost.

Otter box case is a very good case but I would never stick one in my pocket, they're too bulky, jacket pocket maybe but not pants.


----------



## Monocrom

shnjb said:


> Belt case is a special kind of sartorial sin.
> It would be like wearing crocs while not being a medical professional.


Folks who own cellphones, use them. It's a piece of EDC gear that actually gets used everyday. Nothing wrong with a nice black pleather belt-case against a black belt. Blends in nicely without looking like Batman.


----------



## Kittysafe

"Belt case is a special kind of sartorial sin.
It would be like wearing crocs while not being a medical professional."

Cute. You're very poetic, but incorrect.


----------



## shnjb

Kittysafe said:


> "Belt case is a special kind of sartorial sin.
> It would be like wearing crocs while not being a medical professional."
> 
> Cute. You're very poetic, but incorrect.


True. Even a medical pro shouldn't wear crocs.
(I'm mostly kidding)


----------



## Kittysafe

shnjb said:


> True. Even a medical pro shouldn't wear crocs.


Exactly right.


----------



## Monocrom

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## nzmus

I think you like M clip money clip . and you also mentioned it .however from my site i would like to say that ,Money clip for cash in front pocket.and its comfortable to use .


----------



## Bdaly

LV credit card holder


----------



## Boatme98

When I was in my teens I carried money in my wallet. Then I was the victim of a pickpocket. When I realized my wallet was gone and I thought about it, I could pinpoint exactly when and where it happened. I was in a bus transfer station in a large city and I was apparently the victim of a bump and snatch.
Ever since, I might keep a twenty in my wallet for show and throw but I carry my cash in my front hip pocket.
I tried a money clip but never got used to it. I also carry nothing else in the pocket where my cash is so I reduce the chance of inadvertently losing it retrieving something else from my pocket.


----------



## CSG

I have a small ID/credit card wallet but it's for ID and credit cards. Folding money is folded and carried in a front pocket. That's the New York left in me.


----------



## JixerJr

Bought this wallet for $150 last year and so far it's holding up great! Always prefer a wallet as I have to carry around quite a few cards (student ID etc)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Positively-Negative

I personally prefer a wallet as I seem to have a capability of collecting absolutely inordinate amounts of rubbish that I need to carry for various reasons, Driver's licence, university identifications, bank card, library card, coffee card, and always about $20.

Currently I have a brown Tommy Hilfiger wallet that I've had a couple of years that I got on sale on Amazon. It's wearing in places, but the stitching has held together well, and still holds what I need it to.


----------



## patsaydat

Wallet


----------



## Nokie

Nice.


----------



## Anthony Rocco

I prefer the money clip wallet myself: https://www.etsy.com/listing/191616441/handmade-leather-minimalist-money-clip


----------



## Magura

I've been using this money clip for like 20 years by now:

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27719_Stahlflexleitung.html

I find it simple, elegant, and it can hold a respectable amount of cash, without becoming a nuisance.


----------



## Justin Stacks

Money clip all the way.

I'm rocking Gucci.


----------



## progman2000

When I worked in NYC and was commuting mass transit I switched to a money clip since I was concerned about having a wallet boosted (Bosca clip, very nice). Now I carry a Saddleback leather wallet. It stays in my desk drawer at work though - I think it's bad for your back sitting on a wallet all day if you're a desk jockey.


----------



## hobefabu

I carry both a money clip and a wallet for the fact I will access my money clip far more than my wallet so it is in my left front pocket my change is in my right front pocket and my wallet is in my right back pocket buttoned.


----------



## O2AFAC67

A shot from back in 2006 illustrating a preference for both... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Lazycollegekid

I will say that I own both a saddleback front pocket wallet, and a simple handsome money clip. 99% of the time I use the wallet, on vacation I'll use the money clip with cash to more easily keep track of spending.


----------



## c0sin

Volunteer said:


> I've never been one for desk work. Currently Mechanical Engineering student and then joining the family business of automated packaging/tobacco processing - Though I sit quite a bit I've never had any problem. Where does it affect the back? I'm curious to know how harmful it is.


It puts your lower back at an angle - because one butt-cheek is now padded with the wallet. This creates a non-equivalent pressure on the inter-vertebras disks in the L-part of the spine.

Over time it leads to different tension forces pulling pelvis, as well as flexor and rotator muscles of your thighs. The whole thing eventually throws off your muscle-skeletal balance, causing all sorts of problems. As a mechanical engineer you should be able to appreciate bio-mechanical part of it.


----------



## matthewscheuerman

First reply on the site. Hope I don't break any rules.

I started carrying a money clip in addition to my wallet for a variety of reasons. 

Functionality wise, I had so many problems with them...it was hard to hold more than 10 bills, they wouldn't snap back to their original shape...

I got a Koolstof money-clip and have had it for over a year with no problems and it can hold 1 bill or 30 with no problems.

I wont go into detai: but carrying cash has come in handy a multitude of times.


----------



## ItnStln

c0sin said:


> It puts your lower back at an angle - because one butt-cheek is now padded with the wallet. This creates a non-equivalent pressure on the inter-vertebras disks in the L-part of the spine.
> 
> Over time it leads to different tension forces pulling pelvis, as well as flexor and rotator muscles of your thighs. The whole thing eventually throws off your muscle-skeletal balance, causing all sorts of problems. As a mechanical engineer you should be able to appreciate bio-mechanical part of it.


That I didn't know, thanks for explaining this.


----------



## Skippy4000

I keep a thick cell phone in my other back pocket (otterbox defender). Would that not balance it out?


----------



## ItnStln

Shepperdw said:


> I keep a thick cell phone in my other back pocket (otterbox defender). Would that not balance it out?


Great question.


----------



## stillarook

I also have a thin Saddleback bucks. I've noticed do long as you don't keep to many bills, it's not any /much thicker than card wallet or money clips. Also, I love my wallet. It's a great product.


----------



## viator092

Clarks Harness Band....$25

Fit nicely in back pocket or front.

Harness Band in Brown Leather - Accessories Mens from Clarks


----------



## gatster

I had a money clip that held cards in place, but now have had a Mulberry Credit Card Slip (as they call it) and just wrap the notes around it. Works for me


----------



## DownTownAndrew

Beefalope said:


> I don't use a money clip because I'm not in the mafia and because my album hasn't dropped yet.


That would mean using, the rubber bands from spinach... never a "money clip".


----------



## VabaX

i love leather goods, but I hate huge thick wallets, so instead i use an ultra-thin single fold wallet that doesn't even have a note pocket, so it's half the thickness of a normal wallet, and only has 3 card slots on the right and an ID window/slot on the left, behind which i can fit 2 or 3 folded-in-half notes if i wanna carry cash.

oh and i carry it in my front left pocket, just to throw a spanner in the works, eheh


----------



## VTM

I can't deal with wallets. I have a few money clips that I use on occasion but for the most part.. big bills inside to smaller bills out side, folded in half, Slide my license and debit card inside the fold and put it in my front pocket


----------



## Keadog

My Grandfather was a US Army colonel in the Occupation Army in Japan after WWII (he taught English to Japanese students, speaking Japanese, Russian, Hebrew and some Mandarin as well as English. Waaay smarter than I am). He gave me the sterling silver money clip he bought there when I was very young and I have never carried money in a wallet. I have carried this daily as long as I can remember.


----------



## The Thomas J

I rotate between a thin folding money clip wallet and an ultra thin metal money clip for when I go out. There is enough room for ID 2 credit cards and some business cards. More than enough.


----------



## dubbab20

I typically use the money clip when I'm home, at work, or out. If traveling though I use a thing cardholder wallet that can fit ID, cash and about 4-5 cards. I stick with the slim wallets/clips mostly though.


----------



## Mummer43

Saddleback card and ID holder. Great quality and very affordable.


----------



## SaMaster14

I have a facconable wallet (basically a card holder) and use a money clip for cash (from Tumi)


----------



## Toothbras

wallet


----------



## hobefabu

I use the Boker Sub-Com F (listed below) as a money clip for small bills readily for use but a traditional wallet for all other things.

Boker® Subcom F by Chad Los Banos


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

Transitioned to a money clip about 6 months ago and struggled with the move at first. Problem was my wallet became bloated with receipts, gift cards, loyalty cards, gym card, insurance cards, and business cards for those I'd already had their contact info electronically - a true Costanza wallet for those Seinfeld fans out there. It'd get to the point where I couldn't drive more than 5 minutes without it bugging the daylights out of me before I'd purge. A money clip has forced me to be more selective, organized and verify my cc purchases with 2 days before tossing. Now it's just some cash, ID, one credit card and yesterday's receipts. Much happier for it.

The alternative would have been a satchel and I'm not heading down that road.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman06880

Who carries cash these days anyway...wink...wink...

I never went the money clip route. Not very practical in my opinion but depending on your lifestyle and needs...


----------



## kur4ki

i still prefer wallet i guess...


----------



## Citlalcoatl

I use this now...money clip for bills, but still holds cards. Thin and stylish.

View attachment 7589594
View attachment 7589602


----------



## zee218

I choose card holders. It's somewhere between a wallet and a money clip i guess.


----------



## lsuwhodat

Saddleback ID wallet here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4138

I got a Hex iPhone leather case a couple of years ago. It's good quality leather and handsome. After a couple of months I belatedly noticed it had credit card slots. I have since moved my credit cards & ID to the case, and am carrying just one thing in my pocket (vs. phone & wallet) for the first time in 15 years.

hex iphone cover


----------



## bryan00

Money clips are lightweight and easier to carry about than wallets.


----------



## tornadobox

Just like the first reply to this thread...both in one!

I hate carrying a wallet in my back pocket, so I've opted for a small card wallet with integrated money clip. I have room for 8 cards (1 on the side with the clip, 3 on the opposite side, and 4 stacked on an inside pocket.

For anyone curious, mine is a god-knows-how-old Fossil (I think it's the Ingram Magnetic Multicard) wallet that I picked up ages ago. It's only now starting to wear to the point that I'm considering a new option...but whatever I get has to be as compact and hold as many cards as the Fossil.


----------



## SerenityMidwest

I carry a Machine Era Wallet - Solid Brass, it has been one of my favorites since I got it in 2014.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

SerenityMidwest said:


> I carry a Machine Era Wallet - Solid Brass, it has been one of my favorites since I got it in 2014.


This is what I have, too, and I love it. It's also my first foray into money clips and I absolutely love the reduced profile in my pockets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomachucka

I prefer wallets- money clip feels like an accident waiting to happen to me!


----------



## Micro

wallet. More versatile than a clip and you can purchase a RFID blocking wallet to protect the chipped cards you may be carrying around. Can't do that with a clip..


----------



## fransiscus

I'm still using wallet but I'm tempted to change to money clip as it is simpler and easy to carry not as bulky but wallet can store more :S


----------



## ds760476

Rubber band in #31 FTW.

I ruined so many leather wallets in my 20s that I reverted to the small black metal binder clip. When I started dating my now-wife, she bought me a cheap money clip that has been fine ever since.


----------



## Alysandir

I use a wallet that has a money clip built into it for a very compact package, although I find that this kind of arrangement doesn't work will with more than ten or so bills. It also requires you to expose your cash just to get a credit card or ID. So I've honestly been thinking about getting a dedicated money clip and continuing to use my card wallet for just cards. 

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## ajn3323

Had a card holder with money clip then lost the clip. Now I've got the card holder with a separate golf ball mark repair tool that has a clip on it. Classy in my book! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastamuffin

I am also running the wallet with magnetic money clip combo. Its more like a card holder with a magnetic money clip.
I got it years ago while I was still in highschool and it is still holding up today. Its by Ben Sherman, and the magnet on this thing is very strong. I remember testing it and it can hold around 20 bills without an issue. 
For whatever reason, I had bi or tri fold wallets, and use cards mostly so just a money clip is no bueno.


----------



## LikeClockWork

I think wallets are easier


----------



## ATXWatch

I have been using a Koyono Slimmy wallet for 4 years now. Super compact, RFID blocking and very high quality. Did I mention the price is very fair ($30-$50)? Perfect for those of us who don't carry large amounts of cash with us.


----------



## Nayan Saheb

Wallet. A money clip just seems so messy!


----------



## smee

Card carrier with money clip incorporated here.


----------



## clipp

wallet is perfect for me


----------



## ShaggyDog

I'm British so the answer is very simple, we don't use money clips here. So I carry a little pretty purse instead.


----------



## rbutler33

Wallet. Need something to keep it all organized.


----------



## mikekilo725

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm British so the answer is very simple, we don't use money clips here. So I carry a little pretty purse instead.


It is not a purse. It is a European carry-all


----------



## ShaggyDog

Oh no it's definitely a purse. It's pink and it has little hearts and flowers on it. The way I see it if you're going to rock a purse you might as well do it properly.


----------



## ty423

I'm one of those very few that use a long wallet. Back theb It used to be designed for carrying checks but mine is designed to organize my cards for business and personal. I do use alot of them regularly. It's a Burberry long wallet with 2 areas for cash and a zippered inner but I never put coins. Carry in front pocket and the other side my phone.


----------



## canni01

I use this front pocket wallet from Tanner Goods. Love the leather and carries plenty of cards. You could fold up cash and put it in the center, or do like I do and just fold the bills and put them in my pocket since it's so infrequent I have it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oynag

Minimalist wallets are great. I can't believe I sat on a thick wallet for as long as I did.


----------



## pr0t0n

I've always had a wallet, the one with some spaces for cards, seems the best of both worlds to me.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Wouldn't want to be without my documents as there can be times I need the Irish or Portuguese government on my side. So, wallet.


----------



## JodyH

Ragged Edge Gear neon sailcloth ID/card sleeve for my ID and cards.
A carbon fiber money clip from Amazon for my cash.


----------



## nevermind

Fossil money clip, one pocket for cards and a hinged clip for cash. (But I try to make Apple Pay payments wherever possible)


----------



## tzwick

Personally, would rather use a wallet.


----------



## JMann2380

Wallety.


----------



## Loke-Z

Rarely use cash, always plastic but when I do, I keep it in my wallet


----------



## oztech

Wallet because it is what I am use to and it easier to organize .


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

I tried once, and it proved useless. Unless you are going to carry only cash, clips are useless. Wallets can fit so much more: credit card, DLs, etc.


----------



## gates

https://www.amazon.com/Distil-Union...505588976&sr=8-5&keywords=distil+union+wallet


----------



## jwk7443

I love my tgt wallet, most comfortable wallet ever. It is essentially an elastic band with a leather pouch sewn on it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jwk7443

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

Money clips are RIDICULOUS!! lol


----------



## madlou

I use a wallet with a built in moneyclip..


----------



## HonzaH

Cobia said:


> Money clips are RIDICULOUS!! lol


I never had one, but was thinking to test one, but not sure I could put all my necessary items there.


----------



## maxgraham

Money Clip is simple and comfortable!


----------



## Econ

Wallet is much classier. Can't put a money clip in your Tom Ford Tux.


----------



## Lucaass29

Wallet or card holder.


----------



## sauuce

Money clip when i travel, so that i can clip my hotel room key in there too. Keeps my pockets light

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## BSWTKR

wallet for sure. cant stand feeling the bump from the clip.


----------



## kingsky123

I'm use a wallet but eyeing the kickstarter money clip wallet hybrids like djinn. They look pretty sleek


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

Titanium wallet with money band 

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## Vorsprung

Why not both?

http://shop.mitchell-leather.com/Famous-Money-Clip-Wallets_c6.htm

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976

Burberry in m my front pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixnw

I've carried a clip with a card wallet for about 20 years, from moneyclamp.com. No affiliation, I've just been very happy with the function and longevity of the product. Mine is the Geneva style. The finish is a bit worn now and I'm thinking about replacing it with their Munich model. I like carrying it in my left, front pocket.


----------



## anvilart43

The money clip is the way to go, it is harder to pickpocket, holds only what you need and does not become a file cabinet like a wallet. The style is up to you.


----------



## TunaSbdb009

If you just carry cash and a drivers license the money clip works. With multiple cards, license, family pic and various bills a thin wallet just keeps it organized and less chance of something dropping out.


----------



## bobernet

I've done both, and combined is the way to go for me...



















Slim, holds 6 cards, built in (easily removable) money clip.

Full of cards and about 10-12 bills, it's still under 1/2" thick.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73

I’ve just ordered a New Dunhill brown leather bi fold 8 slot wallet. I’ll post pictures next week.


----------



## City74

I have been carrying the HellBent holsters Combat Wallet in carbon fiber for about 2 years and it's the best money clip/card holder I have ever had. I replaced a Tumi which I really liked and was concerned I wouldn't like this as much but I actually like it better. The Combat is thin, durable, has RFID protection and hides well in a front pocket. The money clip is also removable which is a cool touch


----------



## ItnStln

City74 said:


> I have been carrying the HellBent holsters Combat Wallet in carbon fiber for about 2 years and it's the best money clip/card holder I have ever had. I replaced a Tumi which I really liked and was concerned I wouldn't like this as much but I actually like it better. The Combat is thin, durable, has RFID protection and hides well in a front pocket. The money clip is also removable which is a cool touch
> 
> View attachment 12805267
> 
> View attachment 12805269


Can you post a link to that?


----------



## City74

ItnStln said:


> Can you post a link to that?


https://hellbentholsters.com/product-category/combat-wallets/combat-wallet/


----------



## Paulo 8135

Still using my CK wallet, it's holding up very well. I need a wallet for cards. I do like brown too though.


----------



## JFOX

Animated AL said:


> I don't even see a reason to carry much cash. Doesn't everyone use a debit or credit card these days?


 Credit cards track every purchase you make, and where you were at the time of purchase. Using cash, no record of what you are buying and where you were that day. (assuming you also don't carry a cell phone around with you) Seriously, several stores I buy from don't even accept credit cards, only cash. They don't like to pay the costs the credit cards charge them for each purchase. That being said, impossible to keep cash, credit cards, various licenses, permits, insurance cards, IDs, etc., in a money clip. As it is, I need two wallets to carry all that, and a third wallet as a decoy in case someone with a gun orders me to give him my wallet, that one is for him.


----------



## KiwiWomble

JFOX said:


> *Credit cards track every purchase you make, and where you were at the time of purchase*. Using cash, no record of what you are buying and where you were that day. (assuming you also don't carry a cell phone around with you) Seriously, several stores I buy from don't even accept credit cards, only cash. They don't like to pay the costs the credit cards charge them for each purchase. That being said, impossible to keep cash, credit cards, various licenses, permits, insurance cards, IDs, etc., in a money clip. As it is, I need two wallets to carry all that, and a third wallet as a decoy in case someone with a gun orders me to give him my wallet, that one is for him.


I hear people say that and wonder why that's a problem, i assume im not important enough for anyone to be looking up where i go etc and if they did they would get bored pretty quickly, the only time to try and hide where i shop is when i by presents for the wife.

I have to say i have NEVER seen anyone in real life use a money clip, wondering if its a cultural thing, more common in the USA?

moved from a traditional wallet to this last year and its great, can go front pocket pretty easily


----------



## ItnStln

City74 said:


> https://hellbentholsters.com/product-category/combat-wallets/combat-wallet/


Thanks!


----------



## cigar66

Get a decent wallet, it will last for years. Money clip you will still need a "card holder" to carry id, cc, etc............


----------



## socciomz

I use the coach one too! No complaints


----------



## Miller Time II

You should check out the embroidered Smathers &Branson Wallets, they’re kinda fun. I also like Tumi if traditional leather is more your style.


----------



## DOYAM

Wallet because I have too many cards and it usually stays in my truck. Not a good idea.


----------



## Tricky73

Ive just bought a new wallet from Alfred Dunhill. I'm sure many of you have heard of Dunhill as a brand. I had narrowed my search down to either Mulberry or Dunhill as I wanted a English Brand. As always I choose brown leather and again I always go for a wallet without the coin pouch as I like it to be as slim as possible. With that in mind I opted for the 6 card slot as I only carry minimal plastic cards 5/6

As expected the quality of the leather feels great and it's a very good size so that it's hardly noticeable in my back pocket 
https://www.mrporter.com/en-gb/mens...UK-_-gcdL/ATRVoE-_-Custom-_-LinkBuilder&ppv=2


----------



## d0neall

I use a black leather wallet and I think it´s far easier to organize than a money clip, I just have more of an overview.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

I use this from Fossil and slide the cash into the pocket which works since I don't really carry too much cash. I actually had the perfect one with a money clip on the outside and the other side held the cards but lost it and couldn't find another one. I can't go back to a regular sized wallet anymore, smaller and thinner the better.


----------



## dilloncarter

I've never been a money clip guy or even a cash guy to be honest. I just keep a simple card holder and move on.


----------



## Camdamonium

I love my Carbon Trim Solutions wallet. I've had two with the second generation being much more durable than the first. I also have one of their money clips and attached it to the back of the wallet. It's a very slim package that isn't as bulky in your pocket as most leather alternatives. I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## Knives and Lint

I've always been a money clip guy and I always like to carry cash. I find cash especially convenient when paying at restaurants because you can just leave the money on the table and leave without waiting. Not to mention cash is better for tipping in general. Plus you never want to miss an opportunity because you don't have the cash necessary on you.


----------



## JaegerLeKen

An old thread, but I’ll cast my vote: money clip. Keeps one stylish, especially when wearing a suit, does not ruing the contours of jackets or trousers, and it stands out as a nod to the past, especially when the hand that fetches it is wearing a vintage watch.

Not many card-holding possibilities, true, but hey: Cash is King!


----------



## Tonystix

Tried a money clip years ago. Use a thin wallet in front pocket.


----------



## Calvinjenkins

i use and prefer wallet, though sometimes cardholders are necessary


----------



## atdegs

I've carried a Tiffany money clip for over a decade. I usually have a small card wallet in my back pocket as well with things I never use, like my license and insurance cards. I never really take it out of my pocket though.


----------



## MIsparty

I'm a fan of my Ridge slim wallet with money clip attached. Carried for a couple years with no issues or signs of wear at all. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Order66

Coach Slim Card Case in back right pocket, T&Co. Money Clip in left front. Simple...


----------



## BenzCLK

money clip for a couple cards


----------



## c5pilot11

Andar Pilot wallet


----------



## ItnStln

City74 said:


> I have been carrying the HellBent holsters Combat Wallet in carbon fiber for about 2 years and it's the best money clip/card holder I have ever had. I replaced a Tumi which I really liked and was concerned I wouldn't like this as much but I actually like it better. The Combat is thin, durable, has RFID protection and hides well in a front pocket. The money clip is also removable which is a cool touch
> 
> View attachment 12805267
> 
> View attachment 12805269


I'm looking at getting one of those. How hard is the money clip to remove and reinstall?


----------



## Drewkeys

I don't carry much cash anymore, and only a few cards, so I have been using a Vuitton pocket organizer


----------



## brandon\

Money clip - so you can flash the big bills on the outside.


----------



## ItnStln

brandon\ said:


> Money clip - so you can flash the big bills on the outside.


I keep a $1 bill on the outside do people think it's not a lot of money.


----------



## Spyderco1993

Slim wallet for me... pure class


----------



## TJC74

I've had this style Gucci money clip for 10+ years used everyday and it still looks good.


----------



## riff raff

Best wallet I've ever had, the oddly named "All-Ett". My daughter laughed at it, then when her husband saw it, he wanted one. My other son-in-law chuckled, put it in his back pocket and he asked for one for Christmas as well. I started using this wallet when riding my motorcycles. Bkes are gone, but I still love this wallet.
- Wears like iron (parachute cloth)
- holds a ton of cards/cash/receipts 
- very thin, loaded (also includes two building security mag cards)
- $25

https://www.all-ett.com/product/ultra-slim-original-wallet/


----------



## Ericsmith89

Got a trifold from leatherworks awesome quality but I regret not getting a slimmer bifold. Oh well. It works for the next few years


----------



## watchRus

I don't trust a money clip.


----------



## safwan44

I use my Android Pay for all my transactions with a credit card(and driver's license) in the pocket behind my cell phone cover. No more wallet. They mess my pants fall anyway.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSympathy

Had a Montblanc wallet for the last 5 years. Leather still looks fairly new except for the bends on the corners that were created from sitting in my back pocket.


----------



## BonzaiAlways

RecycledFirefighter wallets...


----------



## riff raff

BonzaiAlways said:


> RecycledFirefighter wallets...


Pretty cool, and reasonably priced. 








Strong & reliable nylon slim front pocket wallet


Handcrafted men's nylon slim front pocket wallet for sale. Made in the USA from decommissioned fire hoses.. 1000s of 5-star reviews. Order today!




recycledfirefighter.com


----------



## brianinCA

Basic bi-fold wallet for me.


----------



## Daniel CH

I have never tried a money clip as I'd be worried about how secure they are (i.e. will the notes slip out!). Have always had leather wallets and recently purchased a dark brown one from Rydal which has RFID protection. The leather is Italian vegetable tanned and the overall quality is excellent. To test the RFID I placed the wallet with a single credit card inside over a couple of contactless card readers in shops and it cannot be read.

RFID Leather Wallet from Rydal


----------



## Danzou

I can't get behind a money clip. I need a wallet so that I know I have it in my pocket just by feel alone. It doesn't need to be a fat one, a slim wallet can carry all I need on a daily basis. 

Unless I pack that money clip, I can't do a quick 'brush my hand over my pocket' and know that the money is there. Maybe it's just me. A leather wallet is always much easier.


----------



## stbob

i hate carrying wallet but gotta put my stuff somewhere and a paper clip ain't gonna cut it. Had this 3 fold for over ten years... 💵

















Money clips have their place but that place ain't in my pocket... 🚙


----------



## The Professional

Leather two sided card holder with a money clip that slides into one of the vertical slots. It's very slim, somewhat sophisticated, and I keep it in my front pocket. The best of both worlds.


----------



## CSG

Not a money clip guy. I have a small Bosca credit card/ID wallet.


----------



## thewatchidiot

This thread was started in 2013. Bet he got his wallet by now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfdeasy9608

Been a money clip person since 1975. Would feel naked without it.


----------



## Notevensteven

Coach wallet... quality and affordable


----------



## CSG

I like a lot of Coach products although all I own are some very nice dress gloves I use mostly for driving during the cold months.


----------



## maximumkuo

The slim profile Trove wallet is perfect!


----------



## Lagetickers

I prefer a wallet to a money clip, all day any day.


----------



## soystephen

I used to have a money clip back in the day. It was cool at first but got old real fast for me because it felt messy. 

I've moved onto slim bi-fold wallets. I rocked a Bellroy Slim Sleeve for several years and then my wife "upgraded" me to a Ferragamo bi-fold slim card holder. Been using it for the past 6 years and it's held up very well. I keep between 5-8 bills, license/insurance, and 7 other cards and it still stays extremely slim.


----------



## Mediocre

Slim bi-fold preferred here as well. Tumi with ID theft protection built in has been a great investment. It seemed as if I was having to worry about my cards being scanned/"stolen" every time I went through an airport, especially international


----------



## Bulldog72

I use a Coach wallet and their magnetic clip. All depends on the situation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consulting_actuary

NFLC said:


> I am in need of a new wallet or money clip and wanted some opinions. I like the Bosca money clip wallet and also interested in the M Clip money clip. Has anyone used the M Clip? What does everyone think of using a money clip?


I love using a money clip, although tbh I usually slot my bank cards into it instead of actual cash which I seem to carry less and less; I bought one from Dior - simple and classy


----------



## mrt2

I used a Mitchell money clip wallet. Best of both worlds. Money clip inside a wallet. Here it is next to my Omega Dynamic date.


----------

